# 2008 TinBoats.net Christmas Giveaway



## Jim

Can you believe it is that time of year again? I have been collecting stuff here and there all year long so I could do the giveaway again this year. This is my way of trying to say thank you to the loyal members here at TinBoats.net. 

25 days of Christmas equals 25 days of prizes. Nothing big and fancy but better than what you get from every other site. 8) 

*Eligibility:*
If you made 25 posts (nice Christmasy number) in 2008 Before Nov 19,2008 you are eligible. This is for the regulars. Hopefully if you are new here, you can get in on next years Giveaway. I do this to encourage participation, that's all. I know I sound like a broken record, but if you make four measly posts per month you can get in on all the fun stuff we do here.

*Rules*
There are none. :LOL2:
Every day starting Dec 1, 2008 I will pick a name from eligible members and post it up in the morning. You respond by picking a number between 1-25 and you get that prize. Every prize will be numbered and you will not know what the prize/number is.

By Christmas if no one responds I will continue to pick names until all the prizes are claimed.

*DISCLAIMER*
I am sure I forgot something, but because It's my site all rules/prizes can change because. :mrgreen: 

This years Prizes:






*Whats left:*
Senko 3-inch Watermelon w/Black Flake



The prizes listed above will have DIFFERENT numbers for the Giveaway.....obviously.


----------



## Jim

*Winner*
1, Willfishforfood
2, Bubba
3, *
4, Ben2go
5, Slim357
6, *
7, Natetrack
8, DahFISH
9, Bassboy1
10, BassNBob
11, bcritch
12, Fishingcop
13, Specknreds
14, Phased
15, Nickk
16, Zum
17, Captain Ahab
18, whj812 
19, Greg
20, KentuckyBassman
21, FishingBuds
22, jirwin6985
23, *
24, Leibs16
25, Codeman
26 *
27, *
28, Quackrstackr
29, Mossy535
30, *
31, ejones1961


*Prize Chosen*
1, Bubba - Senko 3-inch Pumpkin w/Black and Green Flake 
2, whj812 - Wave Worms Tiki-sticks 5-inch in Christmas tree 
3, Codeman - Shimano Neoprene Spinning reel cover medium 2000-6000 sized reels
4, zUM - BassPro Universal Rod Sock
5, Phased - Lake Fork Tackle Live Magic Shad 4.5 Watermelon/Red flake swimbaits
6, Nickk - Swimming Senko Watermelon with Black & Red Flake
7, Greg - Rapala X-rap XR-8 Goby
8, Natetrack - Senko 3-inch Cinnamon Brown with no flake 
9, ejones1961 - Senko 3-inch Watermelon w/Black Flake
10, Leibs16 - Bill Dance Dancin' eel in the chartreuse Shad color
11, Quakrstackr - JDBaits MP worm Junebug with Chartreuse tail
12, Slim357 - Senko 3-inch Watermelon w/Black Flake
13, bcritch - Senko 3-inch Pumpkin w/Black and Green Flake 
14, FishingBuds - Custom painted TinBoats.net Bluegill colored Walk the dog Bait
15, Bassboy1 - Custom painted TinBoats.net Crankbait
16, BassNBob - Senko 5-inch Rootbeer w Red and Gold Flake
17, FishingCop - JDBaits Crinkle Cut worm Watermelon with Red/purple/black Flake
18, Specksnreds - JDBaits Frog Midnight
19, jirwin6985 - Senko 5-inch Smoke with Black & Purple Flake
20, Mossy535 - Senko 5-inch #301 NF with LG Green and Purple Flake
21, Captain Ahab - Evolution Finesse Jigs
22, KenyuckyBassman - Swimming Senko 5-inch Pumpkin with Black & Green Flake
23, Ben2go - JDBaits Labor Day Tourney variety pack of worms
24, DahFISH - Custom painted TinBoats.net Chartreuse and White Walk the dog bait
25, Willfishforfood - JDBaits Labor Day Tourney variety pack of worms


----------



## FishingCop

Woo hoo, Santa Jim is back...


----------



## jkbirocz

Jim, you're the man. I would assume that the custom painted tinboats baits are Dampeoples baits :shock: Man I wish he was still around


----------



## Jim

jkbirocz said:


> Jim, you're the man. I would assume that the custom painted tinboats baits are Dampeoples baits :shock: Man I wish he was still around



Yup! I hope he is doing well.......


----------



## Bubba

Let's Hear it! ..............For Jim's a jolly good fellow, For Jim's a jolly good fellow.......

:lol: 

Thanks Jim! Tinboats Rocks! :beer:


----------



## ACarbone624

Lots of goodies! =P~ I can't wait!  

Thanks for running this great site Jim!


----------



## BassAddict

Simply Awsome =D>


----------



## USSWormy

Jim is DA MAN! This site is great!


----------



## BassNBob

Thanks for doing this, it's an added benefit to belonging to this site. I appreciate it.


----------



## G3_Guy

Good stuff Jim... thanks for all you do!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

i sure do like that x-rap :mrgreen: 

great idea


----------



## BensalemAngler

Nice, I hope I have 25


----------



## DahFISH

Nice idea Jim. I'm happy to see that you take the time to keep this a friendly and fun site. Hats off to you. =D>


----------



## captclay

Great Idea Jim. Thanks


----------



## Popeye

Who said beware of Greeks bearing gifts? You da' man Jim.


----------



## ho_shi

sweet!! i guess I'll get in on next years~~~


----------



## FishingBuds

Cool Jim, sounds fun 8) and thats why tin-boats is differant =D> 

Man, can't believe its already here #-o


----------



## bassboy1

Hmm. I don't know if I made that 25 post minimum limit....... :shock:    


Great job!
You do a lot just owning and maintaining a great site - this is just way over the top. YOU DA MAN!!!!


----------



## bcritch

Thanks for doing this again Jim. Last year's give away was great......


----------



## natetrack

Very cool. It has always been a pleasure to be on this site and I'm sure it will continue to be. Nice work Jim. =D>


----------



## kentuckybassman

We all appreciate what you do Jim on this site and we are proud to be members of Tinboats!! Thanks again for all you have done and keep up the gtreat work! =D>


----------



## SMDave

And I thought last year's Christmas Giveaway was going to be impossible to beat...


----------



## Codeman

I've been a member on a lot of forums for the last several years this is the only one that I've been to where they didn't beg you to be a paid member to be included. All Jim asks is that you join in and post. Very cool. =D> 

Hope everyone has a happy holidays and MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## russ010

I find myself with a tab open in Mozilla for tinboats anytime I have my computer open... great idea for a website Jim, I can't remember what I was doing before I found this site


----------



## shamoo

WOW!!, another year flew by again, cant believe it. It takes a SPECIAL person to to put together a thriving web site(Mr. Jim) it also takes a SPECIAL deputy(Mr. WaterWings) to keep law and order in the land of Tinboats, it also takes SPECIAL people who are willing to come together as a community so THANK-YOU Mr. Jim and my fellow Tinboatiens for respecting each other. This is truely a SPECIAL SITE. Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Thank You Mr. Shamoo - you are one of the reasons this place is special

And of course a big thanks to Jim and WW for a job well done.

Now invite three friends we still need to grow a bit


----------



## BensalemAngler

No thank you Sham


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Jim is really a great guy. Thanks Jim!


----------



## russ010

I've been thinking... Jim does a lot of giving to us, but never receives anything in return. Jim and Waterwings, I need you both to PM me your address - I got a little something to send you. Nothing of monetary value, but in the military we'll do anything we possibly can to get these things - generally given for outstanding performance or going above and beyond - you both have definitely done that with this unit =D>


----------



## mtnman

Great idea Jim, thanks for a great site and best of luck to all!


----------



## Quackrstackr

Wow.

How did I miss this one? Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Captain Ahab

russ010 said:


> I've been thinking... Jim does a lot of giving to us, but never receives anything in return. Jim and Waterwings, I need you both to PM me your address - I got a little something to send you. Nothing of monetary value, but in the military we'll do anything we possibly can to get these things - generally given for outstanding performance or going above and beyond - you both have definitely done that with this unit =D>




AWESOME! Nice thought Russ


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking... Jim does a lot of giving to us, but never receives anything in return. Jim and Waterwings, I need you both to PM me your address - I got a little something to send you. Nothing of monetary value, but in the military we'll do anything we possibly can to get these things - generally given for outstanding performance or going above and beyond - you both have definitely done that with this unit =D>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME! Nice thought Russ
Click to expand...


Very cool Russ, I got both so If they dont PM you I will take the risk of being banned for life and send them both to you, just say the word!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am in favor of banning BassAddict for life :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> I am in favor of banning BassAddict for life :mrgreen:



Man I really need to start a campaign to ban Capt. Ahab for life, either he goes or I go, Lets put it to a vote Tinboaters!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye

I'm not voting for either of you (or against either of you for that matter). It so much fun watching you guys go at it. Besides BassAddict, when he's picking onyou, he's leaving me alone. :lol:


----------



## russ010

.... Can't we all just get along?? :roflmao: :LMFAO:


----------



## FishingCop

russ010 said:


> .... Can't we all just get along?? :roflmao: :LMFAO:



All the rest of us can get along very well --but, I fear, not the Capt & BassAddicrt  :roll:


----------



## BassAddict

flounderhead59 said:


> I'm not voting for either of you (or against either of you for that matter). It so much fun watching you guys go at it. Besides BassAddict, when he's picking onyou, he's leaving me alone. :lol:



Will you at least vote to demote him to rear admiral :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Heck he can be demoted to able bodied seaman if you want. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

flounderhead59 said:


> Heck he can be demoted to able bodied seaman if you want. :lol: :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol: =D> =D> =D>


----------



## shamoo

Theres only one Capt. Ahab, when theres an abandon ship drill hes got the biggest dingy :shock:, all the rest of us dont get one, we;re just, well let me put it another way, When the dingy takes the plunge the rest of us are swimming seaman :wink: Capt. Ahab & Mr.BassAddict you guys crack me up, :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I'm not voting for either of you (or against either of you for that matter). It so much fun watching you guys go at it. Besides BassAddict, when he's picking onyou, he's leaving me alone. :lol:



Do not count on anything!


----------



## ACarbone624

shamoo said:


> hes got the biggest dingy.....



:LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LOL22:


----------



## ACarbone624

Its almost time!


----------



## Jim

ACarbone624 said:


> Its almost time!



Yes it is! 

First thread updated with pics!


----------



## Popeye

I want #20 with the cute doggy on it.


----------



## BassAddict

Its lucky number #13 for me, COME ON JDBaits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LMFAO:


----------



## Jim

LOL! This is going to be tougher than I thought. I entered every members name into the hat program and I have to keep on hitting shuffle till I find a member who made at least 25 posts before the deadline.

1st winner Willfishforfood! Pick a number bud! =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr

Congrats!

Maybe I will remember to claim my prize this time around. #-o #-o #-o


----------



## shootisttx

Didn't get quite enough posts in this year, but watch out next year! This is such a great site, and I have really learned a lot....thanks, guys!!


----------



## Broncoman

This is a great site. =D>


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Willfishforfood =D>


----------



## USSWormy

Enjoy Fishforfood.......


----------



## Jim

2nd winner............Bubba! Pick a number my man. =D>


----------



## BassAddict

Congratz Bubba =D>


----------



## bcritch

congrats guys.........


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations guys. Hope Santa is good to you.


----------



## G3_Guy

Congrats =D>


----------



## Bubba

Jim said:


> 2nd winner............Bubba! Pick a number my man. =D>




Wow! I didn't even see this! :lol: 

I'll go for Big #1! :mrgreen: 

Thanks again Jim!


----------



## Jim

Bubba,
I will have to get home and see what is in bag #1. You think I would of written it down somewhere. :LOL2:


----------



## Bubba

Jim said:


> Bubba,
> I will have to get home and see what is in bag #1. You think I would of written it down somewhere. :LOL2:



:lol: No Prob! 


PS* Just make sure its a good one.... :wink: :LOL2: \/


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Gongrats! And thanks Jim for having a vision for this site, and all of the members who make it so special. I have frequented many a fishing site but this is by far the most friendly, fun, and respectful place I have found. Hats off. I also apprecieate greatly a place where people from all walks of life and all different views ofalmost everything can place that aside and enjoy the sport we love together!


----------



## shamoo

Congratz bubba =D> Lets us know what you won.


----------



## Jim

Switchback.....come on down, your the next winner on TinBoats.net is alright! :LOL2:

Pick a number bud! =D>


----------



## Popeye

Congrats Switchback. =D>


----------



## Jim

Hi,
I am updating the list on the second thread. If you want to keep up with who won.


----------



## Jim

Todays pick is Ben2go. =D> Pick a number!


Second thread updated!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Where is the 2nd thread?


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Where is the 2nd thread?



Jim means the second post in this thread


----------



## Jim

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the 2nd thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim means the second post in this thread
Click to expand...


yeah sorry!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the 2nd thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim means the second post in this thread
Click to expand...


See Bass, that is why we keep you around, only yee speaketh the talk that Ahab understoods!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the 2nd thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim means the second post in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See Bass, that is why we keep you around, only yee speaketh the talk that Ahab understoods!
Click to expand...


???????????????? :roll:


----------



## USSWormy

Congrats Ben2go.......


----------



## Popeye

Ben2go, Congratulations.

Noticed only 1 prize claimed so far though.


----------



## Bubba

flounderhead59 said:


> Noticed only 1 prize claimed so far though.




I noticed that as well.....


Jim, Feel free to send me their prizes as well if they don't claim them. I'll take care of them for them. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingBuds

Congrats Ben2go


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Grats! =D>


----------



## shamoo

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the 2nd thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim means the second post in this thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See Bass, that is why we keep you around, only yee speaketh the talk that Ahab understoods!
Click to expand...


He said Seebass :LMFAO:


----------



## shamoo

Congreats Ben2go


----------



## shamoo

If I happen to win, with my luck I'll get bag 24 :shock:


----------



## Jim

Todays winner is Slim357. Congrats bud! =D> 

Pick a number...Please! :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

shamoo said:


> If I happen to win, with my luck I'll get bag 24 :shock:



That's okay, Cap't Ahab gets #26


----------



## slim357

sweet, has someone picked 12? if not ill go with that


----------



## Jim

slim357 said:


> sweet, has someone picked 12? if not ill go with that




I will go find out what is in bag #12 and update the Second post! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I happen to win, with my luck I'll get bag 24 :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay, Cap't Ahab gets #26
Click to expand...




[-X


----------



## Popeye

You mean #26 isn't the clean up position? First choice of stuff left over? My bad...


----------



## Jim

flounderhead59 said:


> You mean #26 isn't the clean up position? First choice of stuff left over? My bad...



Nice save! :LOL2:

2nd post updated!


----------



## Jim

Hardwatergrampa...your next! Pick a number buddy. =D> 

2nd post updated! :beer:


----------



## Popeye

Congrats Gramps. Choose a winner.

I am correct in my belief that the prizes listed next to the numbers are not in any way the same as the bag number right?


----------



## Jim

flounderhead59 said:


> Congrats Gramps. Choose a winner.
> 
> I am correct in my belief that the prizes listed next to the numbers are not in any way the same as the bag number right?




Correct! What fun would that be......


----------



## shamoo

Congrats to Slim and HWG, enjoy your prizes.


----------



## Jim

Today's winner is Natetrack! =D> 

Second post updated! Please check to see if you have won!


----------



## shamoo

=D> Congrats Natetrack


----------



## Popeye

Way to go Natetrack. =D>


----------



## USSWormy

Congrats to all who have won a gift so far........


----------



## Jim

Todays winner is DahFISH! =D> 

Pick a number bud! :beer:

Second post in thread updated.


----------



## Popeye

DahFISH, You DahMAN! =D> Congrats.


----------



## DahFISH

Sweet  , Thank you =D> 

My boys picked #24 8)

Thanks Jim for all that you do. This is hands down the best forum that I visit and not just for the prizes. Its all the people that are involved that make it a fun place to be. =D> =D>


----------



## BassAddict

Congratz DahFish =D> =D>


----------



## Jim

DahFISH said:


> Sweet  , Thank you =D>
> 
> My boys picked #24 8)
> 
> Thanks Jim for all that you do. This is hands down the best forum that I visit and not just for the prizes. Its all the people that are involved that make it a fun place to be. =D> =D>



:beer: I will update the prize in the second post, tonight when I check what's in the bag!


----------



## natetrack

Jim said:


> Today's winner is Natetrack! =D>
> 
> Second post updated! Please check to see if you have won!



Hey sweet. Thanks a ton Jim, I'll take prize 8.


----------



## Jim

natetrack said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's winner is Natetrack! =D>
> 
> Second post updated! Please check to see if you have won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sweet. Thanks a ton Jim, I'll take prize 8.
Click to expand...


Will update prize tonight!


----------



## FishingCop

Congrtats to the first 8 winners.... 1/3 of the way there! Time to bring the prize to Chicagoland - Flounderhead, Nickk or me would be nice


----------



## russ010

Congrats to all!


what better b-day gift for me than to win on the 10th... especially to celebrate me entering the "30 somethings"


----------



## Jim

Second post in thread updated! :beer:


----------



## BassAddict

Nice pick Dahfish!!!!


----------



## DahFISH

I gotta give my boys the credit. They done well, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## phased

Congrats to you guys!


----------



## shamoo

=D> Congrats DahFish =D> ........Good Picken boys =D> =D> =D> =D> 

"MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS"


----------



## Jim

Todays winner is bassboy1. Pick a number man! =D>


----------



## USSWormy

Congrats!!! =D>


----------



## BLK fisher

Congrats guys. =D>


----------



## Nickk

Congratulations!


(how is this the first time I saw this thread?)


----------



## Popeye

Way to go Bassboy.

Nickk, had you won, I'm sure someone would have sent you a PM. :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab

#26 says NO PMing winners


Make them read the thread or else - else being someone else who is paying attention gets the prize


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> #26 says NO PMing winners
> 
> 
> Make them read teh tread or else - else being someone else who is paying attention gets the prize



That's exactly the way I feel. I just mentioned that because _someone_ might pm him as a personal congratulations and not so much as a "Hey dude, you won, better collect". So yeah Nickk, better pay attention or I might get your present. :wink:


----------



## shamoo

Congrats bassboy1 =D>


----------



## Jim

On the 10th day of Christmas BassNBob was the winner! =D> 

Pick a number my friend. 

Check the second post in the thread for availability.


----------



## russ010

congrats BassNBob! pick a guud'un!


----------



## BassAddict

Congratz BassNBob =D> =D> I saw the Bass in your name and nearly jumped out of my skin thinking it was me lol


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations BassNBob =D> 
Bassboy, BassNBob... Looks like fish names are on a roll... Come on Flounderhead


----------



## Jim

flounderhead59 said:


> Congratulations BassNBob =D>
> Bassboy, BassNBob... Looks like fish names are on a roll... Come on Flounderhead



So were the 3 inch senkos for the picks......


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations BassNBob =D>
> Bassboy, BassNBob... Looks like fish names are on a roll... Come on Flounderhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were the 3 inch senkos for the picks......
Click to expand...



COME ON BASSADDICT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLK fisher

Congrats to all the winners so far. =D>


----------



## USSWormy

Congrats, and good luck to all.......


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations BassNBob =D>
> Bassboy, BassNBob... Looks like fish names are on a roll... Come on Flounderhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were the 3 inch senkos for the picks......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> COME ON BASSADDICT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



Sorry, forgot about another bass name.


----------



## Captain Ahab

You mean BASSFounderhead!


----------



## Popeye

I just looked, there are a bunch of bass names here. Can't quite figure that one out. :shock:


----------



## BassNBob

Jim, I'll pick *16* for my birthday. Sorry Russ for winning on your birthday.


----------



## Jim

2nd post updated! =D>


----------



## shamoo

Congrats BassN =D> Bob


----------



## phased

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Jim

bcritch is todays pick! Pick a number bud! =D>


----------



## Popeye

bcritch, congratulations. =D>


----------



## russ010

congrats bcritch - good luck in the playoffs on fantasy football!


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. bcritch, hurry up pick a number I'm dying to see what you won!!


----------



## bcritch

Jim said:


> bcritch is todays pick! Pick a number bud! =D>



Thank you sir  Very much appreciated :beer: 

I'll pick lucky # 13 since Saturday the 13th is my daughters 12th B-Day


----------



## bcritch

Thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## bassboy1

Lets go with 15, if it hasn't yet been picked.


Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## BassAddict

bcritch said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> bcritch is todays pick! Pick a number bud! =D>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir  Very much appreciated :beer:
> 
> I'll pick lucky # 13 since Saturday the 13th is my daughters 12th B-Day
Click to expand...


Awwwwwww MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lucky 13 was my number! Good pick =D> =D>


----------



## Jim

2nd post updated! I swear if I wasn't doing this I would say this whole thing was rigged. :LOL2:

Mostly all the 3 inch senkos have been picked.


----------



## shamoo

"Whats with all the 3" Senkos BillyJean" :wink:


----------



## russ010

you missed bassboy1's pick of 15


----------



## Jim

russ010 said:


> you missed bassboy1's pick of 15




Thanks! I thought he missed it. Let me check whats in the bag!


----------



## Jim

2nd post updated! Nice choice bassboy1 =D>


----------



## Jim

On the 12th day of Christmas FishingCop is the winner. Pick a number! =D>


----------



## Popeye

Whadda ya know Joe? Congratulations. =D> =D>


----------



## FishingCop

Woopee......  Thanks Jim..... How aout if I pick #17, following the two "Bass" members? Is that a good one :?: (peek and see for me will ya?"


----------



## FishingCop

FishingCop said:


> Woopee......  Thanks Jim..... How about if I pick #17, following the two "Bass" members? Is that a good one :?: (peek and see for me will ya?"


----------



## BassAddict

FishingCop said:


> Woopee......  Thanks Jim..... How aout if I pick #17, following the two "Bass" members? Is that a good one :?: (peek and see for me will ya?"



Congratz FishingCop =D> =D> And come on #2 the coveted Custom painted TinBoats.net Bluegill colored Walk the dog Bait!!!!


----------



## redbug

Just a thought here but maybe all uncollected prizes should go to someone with a birthday near Christmas (maybe the 26th)
I am sure this guy was abused by his parents and never had a good birthday...


just thinking 

Wayne


----------



## shamoo

Congrats. Mr. FishingCop =D>


----------



## shamoo

redbug said:


> Just a thought here but maybe all uncollected prizes should go to someone with a birthday near Christmas (maybe the 26th)
> I am sure this guy was abused by his parents and never had a good birthday...
> 
> 
> just thinking
> 
> Wayne



Ummmm!


----------



## Jim

2nd post updated :beer:

And I just thought up another idea for next year! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds

Hey FishingCop won somethen, 

Congrats

I was getting a bit worried about the B's but

Now maybe the F's will DOMINATE!


----------



## Jim

On the 13th day of Christmas the lucky winner is Specknreds. 

Pick a number bud! =D>


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations Specknreds. =D>


----------



## Specknreds

Jim said:


> On the 13th day of Christmas the lucky winner is Specknreds.
> 
> Pick a number bud! =D>



Wow, Tinboats Rules =D> How about #18 Thanks


----------



## Jim

2nd post in thread updated! =D>


----------



## Jim

The 14thday winner is...........Phased. Congrats my man. 

Pick a number! =D>


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations Phased. =D> 

I can feel it, mine is coming soon... [-o< that or it's just gas.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats. to Specksnred & Phased, enjoy =D>


----------



## BassAddict

flounderhead59 said:


> I can feel it, mine is coming soon... [-o< that or it's just gas.



Either way you still win!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624

flounderhead59 said:


> Congratulations Phased. =D>
> 
> I can feel it, mine is coming soon... [-o< that or it's just gas.




:LOL2: :LMFAO: :LOL22:


----------



## Captain Ahab

i thought we were picking winner alphabetically?

You skipped over the "C"s and the "E"s

You can continue to skip over the "F"s! :mrgreen:


Sorry Zum


----------



## phased

Hot dang this is too cool. I will take 5 please.


----------



## Popeye

phased said:


> Hot dang this is too cool. I will take 5 please.




not so fast, you only get one. [-X


----------



## Popeye

oops, guess you meant NUMBER 5 #-o My bad.


----------



## Jim

Todays pick is Nickk. =D> 

Pick a number and I will update the 2nd thread tonight for you and phased.


----------



## Popeye

Nickk, way to go. That's 2 for Northern Illinois, one more to go. :wink:


----------



## FishingCop

What to go Nickk =D> (come on Flounder, you can do it :lol: 

Congrats to Specknreds & Phased also.....


----------



## G3_Guy

Congrats to all the winners to date. =D>


----------



## Nickk

Thank You!!!!!


#6 please


This place does rule!


*# edited since the first one I picked was already chosen....DOH!


----------



## FishingBuds

congrats Nick =D>


----------



## shamoo

Way to go Nickk =D>


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats Guys!


----------



## Jim

Second post in thread updated with winning prizes. 

First post updated with what is left. :beer:

:fishing:


----------



## Jim

Todays pick is Zum! Congrats man! Pick a number. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Todays pick is Zum! Congrats man! Pick a number. =D>




WTG Zum!


Good - now we are back to the top and "C" (for Capt.) is next - RIGHT????


----------



## Nickk

Congrates Zum!


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations Zum. Top of the list? "A's", Andrekus? Cap't, your last name starts with a "B".


----------



## russ010

dangit! We need an R to win... even if it's Redbug!


----------



## BassAddict

russ010 said:


> dangit! We need an R to win... even if it's Redbug!



He has enough stuff!!!! COME ON 'B's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACarbone624

"A" first - ACarbone624


----------



## Zum

Holy moly,what a great surprize.
Thanks,much appreciated.

Lets try #4,please.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Zum =D>


----------



## Jim

Oh Captain Ahab today is your lucky day! Pick a number sir.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Oh Captain Ahab today is your lucky day! Pick a number sir.


 OH YEAH!

Come on BlackJack!


21


----------



## Popeye

*CONGRATULATIONS AHAB!*


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Captain Ahab today is your lucky day! Pick a number sir.
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH!
> 
> Come on BlackJack!
> 
> 
> 21
Click to expand...


Congratz and

COMEON DANCING EEL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russ010

if capt can win... then surely I still have a chance!!

Congrats bud - you deserve it!


----------



## Nickk

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Captain Ahab today is your lucky day! Pick a number sir.
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH!
> 
> Come on BlackJack!
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratz and
> 
> COMEON DANCING EEL!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



:lol: :lol: =D> =D> =D>


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats.... you didn't get Flounder's prize did you???


----------



## Quackrstackr

Rigged! Rigged!


J/K.. congrats, guys.


----------



## Jim

2nd post in thread updated! :beer:

17 names picked, 13 prizes claimed. :shock:


----------



## Popeye

FishingCop said:


> Congrats.... you didn't get Flounder's prize did you???



I think he did. I promised him I would be nice to him though.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Jim said:


> 2nd post in thread updated! :beer:
> 
> 17 names picked, 13 prizes claimed. :shock:



I hereby claim my prize that I inadvertently neglected to claim about 4 months ago..... :lol:


----------



## FishingCop

Quackrstackr said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd post in thread updated! :beer:
> 
> 17 names picked, 13 prizes claimed. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby claim my prize that I inadvertently neglected to claim about 4 months ago..... :lol:
Click to expand...



Me too, and any and all other prizes I may have inadvertantly not claimed AND any and all unclaimed prizes to date (first come-first serve) :lol: :lol: AND, if there are any left over from previous contests, posts, etc., whatever year or month they were awarded but unclaimed, I claim them all now before Capt Ahab (formally known as Esquired) files some legal mumbo-jumbo to get them all for himself...... BTW, I was wondering... Is capt Ahab really *Ahab The Arab, the Sheik of the Burning Sand*??????????? Just wondering??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## shamoo

=D> Congrats Capt. looks like you'll be getten Jiggy wit it =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.... you didn't get Flounder's prize did you???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he did. I promised him I would be nice to him though.
Click to expand...


And so far so good!


Thanks Santa Jim


----------



## willfishforfood

Wow! I thought I was keeping track of what's happing here and I was picked 15 days ago. Thanks Jim and will give back it the site when I do my spring inventory.
How I missed this I don't know. How about #25 
WFFF


----------



## FishingBuds

Way to go Captain!! go play the lotto man :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

willfishforfood said:


> Wow! I thought I was keeping track of what's happing here and I was picked 15 days ago. Thanks Jim and will give back it the site when I do my spring inventory.
> How I missed this I don't know. How about #25
> WFFF



:beer:


----------



## Jim

On the 18th day of Christmas whj812 is the Winner! =D> 

Pick a number from whats left (2nd post in thread)


----------



## whj812

WOOT!!!! Thanks Mr Jim!!

#2


----------



## Quackrstackr

I don't know about the rest of our non picked members but I'm beginning to feel a little snakebit.

I mean the odds of winning something on this one are pretty good......


:lol:


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> On the 18th day of Christmas whj812 is the Winner! =D>
> 
> Pick a number from whats left (2nd post in thread)



Congratz Whj :beer: :beer:


----------



## shamoo

=D> Congrats 812 =D>


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations whj812. =D>


----------



## Bubba

One Question....When will we be receiving our gifts?


----------



## FishingCop

Bubba said:


> One Question....When will we be receiving our gifts?



Not until after Flounderhead wins :lol: (right Andy??)


----------



## whj812

Bubba said:


> One Question....When will we be receiving our gifts?



Cant open them until Christmas Bubba!!!


----------



## Bubba

whj812 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Question....When will we be receiving our gifts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant open them until Christmas Bubba!!!
Click to expand...


It isn't like I could open it anyway, I haven't got anything yet! #-o :lol:


----------



## Jim

Bubba said:


> One Question....When will we be receiving our gifts?




In time for Spring fishing! :LOL2:


----------



## Bubba

Jim said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Question....When will we be receiving our gifts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In time for Spring fishing! :LOL2:
Click to expand...



:shock: Ya know....Some people still fish during winter too.


----------



## Popeye

Bubba said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Question....When will we be receiving our gifts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In time for Spring fishing! :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: Ya know....Some people still fish during winter too.
Click to expand...


I know... I went this morning. Well, I should say i took a walk on the ice and drilled some holes.


----------



## Jim

Second post updated! :beer:


----------



## Jim

Todays Winner is Greg! =D> 

Pick a number that is still available from the second thread!


----------



## Quackrstackr

Congrats, Greg.

Jim, you could have made this the mother of all Dirty Santa games. :lol: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_elephant_gift_exchange


----------



## russ010

my wife's family does White Elephant exchanges... last year I got a stinger vacuum similar to a shop vac... that thing is awesome with a 10' hose though


----------



## Jim

I had other ideas..Like a Christmasmas grab style giveaway, but it would require people to be alert and online everyday..not happening as you can see.


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations Greg.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Greg =D>


----------



## Jim

Todays winner is KentuckyBassman. Congrats sir! Pick a number available from the 2nd post in this thread.

5 Days till Christmas!


----------



## FishingBuds

Congrats Greg & KentuckyBassman


----------



## Nickk

congratulations!


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Haven't been checking in on the thread daily, but congrats to all of the winners!


----------



## Greg

Jim said:


> Todays Winner is Greg! =D>
> 
> Pick a number that is still available from the second thread!



Thanks Jim! How about #7


----------



## BLK fisher

Congrats again to all the winners. =D>


----------



## Popeye

KentuckyBassman Congratulations.


----------



## Jim

Greg said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Todays Winner is Greg! =D>
> 
> Pick a number that is still available from the second thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim! How about #7
Click to expand...


2nd post updated! =D>


----------



## kentuckybassman

Thanks Jim and everybody else!! Iv'e been checking this thing everyday and even twice a day sometimes to see!! Finally i'm a winner :mrgreen: 
How about #22


----------



## shamoo

Way to go KentuckyBassman =D>


----------



## Popeye

I've been trying to offer my congratulations to everyone as they are drawn (sorta hoping the karma with be reciprocated :wink but I also want to say Happy Christmas and be careful playing with your new toys as some have sharp hooks and wouldn't want to see anyone get an Evolution Finesse Jig stuck in their eye or something... :roll:


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> I've been trying to offer my congratulations to everyone as they are drawn (sorta hoping the karma with be reciprocated :wink but I also want to say Happy Christmas and be careful playing with your new toys as some have sharp hooks and wouldn't want to see anyone get an Evolution Finesse Jig stuck in their eye or something... :roll:



It's gotta be your turn soon - I'm thinking tomorrow [-o< [-o< 

But, on the otherhand, if you don't win, you can blame it on Capt Ahab   You know he's got something to do with it.... :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I've been trying to offer my congratulations to everyone as they are drawn (sorta hoping the karma with be reciprocated :wink but I also want to say Happy Christmas and be careful playing with your new toys as some have sharp hooks and wouldn't want to see anyone get an Evolution Finesse Jig stuck in their eye or something... :roll:




Have no fears for me - I clip the hooks off as soon as I get a new lure. I used to use hooks but it was too easy to catch fish that way. Now I just get them to surrender :---)


----------



## Jim

Todays Pick is FishingBuds! Pick a number from the seocnd post in thread. =D>


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to offer my congratulations to everyone as they are drawn (sorta hoping the karma with be reciprocated :wink but I also want to say Happy Christmas and be careful playing with your new toys as some have sharp hooks and wouldn't want to see anyone get an Evolution Finesse Jig stuck in their eye or something... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no fears for me - I clip the hooks off as soon as I get a new lure. I used to use hooks but it was too easy to catch fish that way. Now I just get them to surrender :---)
Click to expand...


See, if i wasn't being so nice, I would have said something about not being surprized that fish were so attracted to you, seeing as they are attracted to worms. But I won't say that because I'm being nice.


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to offer my congratulations to everyone as they are drawn (sorta hoping the karma with be reciprocated :wink but I also want to say Happy Christmas and be careful playing with your new toys as some have sharp hooks and wouldn't want to see anyone get an Evolution Finesse Jig stuck in their eye or something... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have no fears for me - I clip the hooks off as soon as I get a new lure. I used to use hooks but it was too easy to catch fish that way. Now I just get them to surrender :---)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, if i wasn't being so nice, I would have said something about not being surprized that fish were so attracted to you, seeing as they are attracted to worms. But I won't say that because I'm being nice.
Click to expand...



And of course you would have mentioned that since I am lower then a worm's belly - I woudl actually attract more fish?

:fishing2: :fishing: :fishing2: :fishing: :fishing2: :fishing: :fishing2: :fishing: ostpics:


----------



## Quackrstackr

I'm gonna dip into fh's attempt at good karma..... congrats, fb!

:mrgreen: 

flounder, looks like we may be buying ourselves Christmas gifts this year. :lol:


----------



## Popeye

FishingBuds, way to go. Of course I check in this morning without wearing my glasses and saw a relatively long screen name starting with "f" and had a "d" near the and thought it was me for a moment. After I stopped dancing around the house (cats think I'm crazy anyhow) I sat down to type my acceptance speech and then realized it wasn't me. Well congratulations anyhow.


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats Guys!


----------



## shamoo

Congrats FishingBuds =D>


----------



## FishingBuds

Hey!

You like me!, you really like me!, that was my Golden Globes Sally fields impersonating acceptance speech 8-[ 

I won't say much FH, I won't be a glory hog, I mean if anyone knows better than me is to know when to be humble, I'm not proud or getting a big head, its just the odds of me winning this out of most everybody being elligable is just-WOW and Can ya believe it and fainting and Thrilling and-???

Obtuse? who said I was being Obtuse [-( 


OK seriously thanks Jim,  once again awsome site ya got going here

and me and the kids flipped our batman two face coin so we pick number *14*

Your next FH I feel it, then again could be the taco's I ate earlier \/


----------



## Jim

Todays winner was jirwin6985. We are getting down to the end, slim pickings are left! Pick a number of what s available (2nd post in thread). =D>


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations to you jirwin6985. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> slim pickings are left!




Always liked him:










Congrats Joe!


----------



## FishingBuds

Congrats jirwin6985 =D>


----------



## Codeman

Man, making me wait till last? :mrgreen:


----------



## shamoo

Congrats jirwin =D>


----------



## shamoo

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> slim pickings are left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always liked him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Joe!
Click to expand...

 :LOL2: :LMFAO: With my luck I'll get what slims picken :shock:


----------



## Jim

Todays pick is KMixson! =D> 

Pick a number from the second post in thread! :beer:


----------



## russ010

congrats KMixon! :beer:


----------



## shamoo

Congrats KMixson =D>


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats guys! 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Congrats to all winners so far! Great thing you are doing Jim :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr

Congrats, guys. =D> 

Every day I slip a bit further into tinboats.net depression. [-o< :lol:


----------



## Popeye

=D> Congrats KMixson =D>


----------



## Jim

Todays pick is Leibs16 :beer:

Pick a number from the second post in thread.


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations Leibs16 =D>


----------



## Popeye

Man, I almost posted congrats before you posted the winner. I read the 1st post and saw Leibs16 was #24 and was going to post congrats and then saw you hadn't posted the wiener yet.


----------



## Jim

2nd post updated! =D> 

*Winners who have not claimed a number have until Midnight Christmas night (Eastern) to claim a number. Or I continue picking names until they are all claimed.*

Snooze you lose! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Oh!, Oh!, Oh!, Pick me, pick me! (in my best Arnold Horshack impersonation).


----------



## Leibs16

Thanks Jim!!! I'll take #13!


----------



## Jim

Leibs16 said:


> Thanks Jim!!! I'll take #13!



13 was taken already.


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> Leibs16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim!!! I'll take #13!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 was taken already.
Click to expand...


Sorry, you had your pick and it was an empty bag. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leibs16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jim!!! I'll take #13!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 was taken already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you had your pick and it was an empty bag. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


... and #24 goes back in the hat. :lol:


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> Oh!, Oh!, Oh!, Pick me, pick me! (in my best Arnold Horshack impersonation).



Your last chance Flounder - unless you take one away from someone who didn't claim theirs??? Would you do that???


----------



## Captain Ahab

Flounder - if you do not get picked you can take my prize!


----------



## jkbirocz

Congrats to everyone, enjoy your sweet baits. 

Jim you can just send Leibs' bait to me...he will not catch any fish with it anyway :lol:


----------



## Popeye

FishingCop, if they did not claim their prize, then it is not theirs and therefore I wouldn't be taking it away _from_ them. Would I do that? Only if my name is drawn.

Cap't Ahab, That is a nice gesture but you were selected not I.

Worse case scenario, I'll just have to win something else some other way. (found my camera... wonder if there are any cows around?) :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

jkbirocz said:


> Congrats to everyone, enjoy your sweet baits.
> 
> Jim you can just send Leibs' bait to me...he will not catch any fish with it anyway :lol:



Does not matter if he sends it to you - Leibs just "borrows" our stuff anyway so it is not you will get to keep it :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

jkbirocz said:


> Congrats to everyone, enjoy your sweet baits.
> 
> Jim you can just send Leibs' bait to me...he will not catch any fish with it anyway :lol:




Jkbirocz stick close to dave, a little birdie told me he has some Bubbas golden watermelon crinkles as well as some other baits


----------



## Leibs16

I'll take 10!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Leibs16 said:


> I'll take 10!



Sorry - you only get one prize


You still need to pick a bag number - failure to pick means you give Flounderhead a shot at a prize.

No one wants that :shock:


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> FishingCop, if they did not claim their prize, then it is not theirs and therefore I wouldn't be taking it away _from_ them. Would I do that? Only if my name is drawn.
> 
> Cap't Ahab, That is a nice gesture but you were selected not I.
> 
> Worse case scenario, I'll just have to win something else some other way. (found my camera... wonder if there are any cows around?) :lol:



I still predict you to be a winner (perhaps the last one) before this contest ends - otherwise, Chicago politics will have to be employed :wink:


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Leibs =D>


----------



## Jim

On the last day of Christmas Codeman was the lucky winner. Codeman will have until Tomorrow night Dec 26, 2008 to respond with a choice. 

Anyone else who's name was picked and has not chosen a prize will have until tonight DEC 25, 2008 Midnight Eastern time to respond or you forfeit your prize.

Starting tomorrow a name will be picked and that person will have till Midnight of THE SAME DAY to respond with a choice or we move on to the next person.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Codeman =D>


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations Codeman =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

10, Leibs16 - Bill Dance Dancin' eel in the chartreuse Shad color


=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Codeman

HEY I WAS RIGHT! He made me wait till last. LOL Thanks Jim PM sent.


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats to ALL the winners and thanks to Jim for making all this happen. Merry Christmas to everyone...

Flounderhead, keep a sharp eye out, you may get picked for one of the unclaimed prizes


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats everyone! =D> Hopefully I get one of the unclaimed prizes!


----------



## G3_Guy

=D> Congrats to all!


----------



## captclay

Congrats to all and thanks Jim.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Codeman =D>


----------



## Jim

Todays round robin pick is G3_Guy. Congrats! =D> 

You have until Midnight Eastern tonight to claim a prize available from the second post in thread.


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations Brian. Christmas just got extended for you. =D>


----------



## shamoo

Congrats G3_Guy =D>


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds

Congrats


----------



## Popeye

Did he make it?


----------



## Jim

flounderhead59 said:


> Did he make it?



Nope!  

The show must go on!

Todays pick is Fowlmood77. 

Fowlmood77 You have until Midnight Eastern December 27, 2008 (tonight) to pick a number that is left from post number two in this thread.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Flounder?

Did you ever submit your entry form? i was looking through the entry form submissions and noticed your name was not there :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr

That may be a reason that neither of us have been picked out of 27 chances.

I'm glad that I haven't been playing the lottery as of late. :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Flounder?
> 
> Did you ever submit your entry form? i was looking through the entry form submissions and noticed your name was not there :shock:



Dude! I asked you to turn it in for me! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flounder?
> 
> Did you ever submit your entry form? i was looking through the entry form submissions and noticed your name was not there :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! I asked you to turn it in for me! :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...


I tried to - but if you carefully read the fine print it clearly states:

_ "entering by proxy is strictly prohibited"_


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flounder?
> 
> Did you ever submit your entry form? i was looking through the entry form submissions and noticed your name was not there :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! I asked you to turn it in for me! :shock: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to - but if you carefully read the fine print it clearly states:
> 
> _ "entering by proxy is strictly prohibited"_
Click to expand...



FINE, but don't expect a cap for your sharpie.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Fowlmood =D>


----------



## ACarbone624

Congrats!


----------



## willfishforfood

Congrads. 
WFFF


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he make it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope!
> 
> The show must go on!
> 
> Todays pick is Fowlmood77.
> 
> Fowlmood77 You have until Midnight Eastern December 27, 2008 (tonight) to pick a number that is left from post number two in this thread.
Click to expand...


Another bye?

This one had me semi-excited too with the "F", the "D" and numbers...


----------



## Jim

On to the next one...........

Todays pick is Quackrstackr. Stackr you have until Midnight Eastern Dec 28,2008 to pick an available number from the second post in thread.


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> [
> 
> This one had me semi-excited




i just got a little sick in my mouth


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> This one had me semi-excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just got a little sick in my mouth
Click to expand...



You get sick too easily. Want I should include some pepto with your sharpie?

Congratulations Quackrstackr. He's on enough to claim his.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats QuackrStackr =D>


----------



## Waterwings

shamoo said:


> Congrats QuackrStackr =D>



Ditto! 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr

Woohoo!

I will take #22 and thanks for the giveaway, Jim.

Sorry Flounder.. better late than never. I'm pulling for you for one of the final 2 spots.


----------



## Popeye

Man, you had my hopes up. Didn't think you were gonna check in. Congrats anyhow. =D>


----------



## Jim

Quackrstackr said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> I will take #22 and thanks for the giveaway, Jim.
> 
> Sorry Flounder.. better late than never. I'm pulling for you for one of the final 2 spots.



9, 11, 20 are left pick one of those. (Second post)


----------



## Jim

Todays pick is Mossy535.

Three spots left (second post) Pick a number =D> 

Mossy535 you have until Midnight Eastern 12/29/2008 to claim a prize or we move on.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mossy =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr

Jim said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I will take #22 and thanks for the giveaway, Jim.
> 
> Sorry Flounder.. better late than never. I'm pulling for you for one of the final 2 spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9, 11, 20 are left pick one of those. (Second post)
Click to expand...


What? I thought the second post was the order that the people were picked? There are no prizes in the second post. :?:

Nevermind. I just now reread through all of the rules again and see that I was completely confused on how this thing worked. #*^#*(! :x 

Congrats to whoever gets it.


----------



## Jim

Quackrstackr said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I will take #22 and thanks for the giveaway, Jim.
> 
> Sorry Flounder.. better late than never. I'm pulling for you for one of the final 2 spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9, 11, 20 are left pick one of those. (Second post)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? I thought the second post was the order that the people were picked? There are no prizes in the second post. :?:
> 
> Nevermind. I just now reread through all of the rules again and see that I was completely confused on how this thing worked. #*^#*(! :x
> 
> Congrats to whoever gets it.
Click to expand...


pick a number 9, 11, or 20? Work with me stackr! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr

You are the man =D> ...... 

give me good ol' #11.


----------



## Mossy535

Wow, thanks Jim! I've been waiting for this day my entire life ... well, at least since the contest began! :LOL2: 

I'll take #20 please sir!


----------



## Jim

Mossy535 said:


> Wow, thanks Jim! I've been waiting for this day my entire life ... well, at least since the contest began! :LOL2:
> 
> I'll take #20 please sir!



:beer:


----------



## Jim

I will update the prizes tonight when I get home. I need to see what is in what bag. 

That means Number 9 is left for tomorrows lucky pick.


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats, Mossy! 8)


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats to all the recent winners and to everyone who won during the entire contest. Now, time to root for Flounderhead for the last winner tomorrow. Rah, Rah, Sis Boom Bah, Flounder, Flounder, Ha!, Ha!, Ha!!! Goooooooooooo FLOUNDER!!!!!


----------



## Popeye

Hey, #20 is mine.... I called it waaay before we started pulling names. Congratulations Mossy


----------



## bcritch

Congratulations to everyone who won a prize....

Another great Tinboats giveaway..... Thanks Jim =D> =D> =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Congrats to all..... still one more left to keep the rest of us on the edge of our seats :mrgreen: Jim... once again you have outdone yourself :beer:


----------



## Mossy535

flounderhead59 said:


> Hey, #20 is mine.... I called it waaay before we started pulling names. Congratulations Mossy



Sounds fair.

So Jim, since Flounder couldn't be with us this year, I would like to thank the Academy and humbly accept #20 on his behalf. =D>


----------



## Jim

Second post updated with prizes. 

Tomorrows (and last) winner will get a package of Senkos 3-inch Watermelon w/Black Flake if they respond in time.


----------



## Jim

Last but not least..........Ouachita

You are the final pick(I hope). Please claim your prize by Midnight Eastern 12/30/2008.  

Or we go on to the next pick.


----------



## Captain Ahab

What happened to flounder? I sent in the entry form (with my name on it, doh!)

Sorry FH - maybe next year

Or the year after


or sometime after that


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Ouachita =D>


----------



## Jim

This is becoming comical :LOL2:

Todays pick is ejones1961.

ejones1961, you have until midnight Eastern Dec 31, 2008 to claim the last prize. If not, a new pick tomorrow morning.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> This is becoming comical :LOL2:




Just give them to Flounderhead

He will likely just put them on his pizza anyway, what is a guy named Flounder who trolls for lake trout gonna do with Senkos?


=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim

He is turning a new leaf this year!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> He is turning a new leaf this year!



OH NO tell him to keep the leaf where it belongs


----------



## Popeye

Cap't [-X [-X [-X . This is a family site.


----------



## shamoo

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is turning a new leaf this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO tell him to keep the leaf where it belongs
Click to expand...

I knew that was coming :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo

Congrats ejones =D>


----------



## ejones1961

I will take it. Thanks


----------



## Jim

And there it is folks! :beer:

All prizes have been claimed. Everything will be mailed out by January 10. 

This way I can gather the Christmas prizes, last months member monthly giveaway, and this months monthly giveaway and only make one trip to the Post office.

If I have ever sent you anything, I have your address, If not I will PM you for your address.

Thanks for playing guys!

I am hoping next year will be even better! So keep on posting at least 4 times per month :wink:


----------



## Bubba

Can't wait to get my new senko's! Thanks Jim! And congrats to everyone else that won something! :beer:


----------



## Mossy535

Congrats everyone, and thanks Jim for a great contest! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## shamoo

Jim said:


> This is becoming comical :LOL2:



Wow :!: Think someone will have a Christmas in July :?: Keep on picken Mr. Jim, keep on picken!! Personally I think 2008 Christmas Giveaway should end ay least when the year does. If ejones doesnt claim, pick someone(omit me) and Happy New Year.


----------



## ACarbone624

=D> =D> =D> Congrats to everyone who won a prize! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Popeye

ejones1961 said:


> I will take it. Thanks



Yeah, a winner. Congratulations. Finally some closure. This has been nerve wracking.

Cap't. Thanks for the picture and concession to the size of foliage required. Least it ain't a Weeping Willow leaf. :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds

Congrats everyone, thanks Jim!


----------



## Zum

Thanks again Jim.
Your da man.


----------



## captclay

Congrats everyone who won and thanks Jim.


----------



## Jim

First wave of prizes going out tomorrow. I pm'd you if I needed your address.


----------



## Jim

And if I screwed up anywhere...let me know.


----------



## FishingBuds

:lol: thats an open door there Jim, close it before someone make's fun of that :lol:


----------



## DahFISH

Christmas arrived today, thanks Jim =D> I cant wait to throw it. =P~


----------



## bcritch

Senko's arrived today.......Thanks Jim


----------



## willfishforfood

Christmas in January Thanks Jim.
WFFF


----------



## Jim

Glad to see people are getting them. I still need to send out 5-6 packages (people whos address I asked for). They will be out soon, this week for sure.


----------



## Jim

jirwin6985 said:


> Thanks Jim i got mine yesterday..would have posted sooner but im in the middle of a kitchen remodel. Back to drywalling i go.
> Joe




Good, when your done there, I need my kitchen redone.


----------



## BassNBob

Thanks Jim I received my 5" YamaSenko today. I didn't realized I would get baits when I joined TinBoats.Net


----------



## Quackrstackr

Santa stopped by my mailbox today as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Greg

Received mine earlier this week. Thanks Jim. I'm looking forward to throwing it.


----------



## Specknreds

Thanks Jim, I received mine. I haven't been freshwater fishing in a long time. This has inspired me too. 

HHHMMMM I wonder what would happen to one of "JD Baits" frogs if I tossed in front of a tailing redfish???? :-k


----------



## BassAddict

Specknreds said:


> HHHMMMM I wonder what would happen to one of "JD Baits" frogs if I tossed in front of a tailing redfish???? :-k



Having reds hit on soft plastics isn't unheard of, here is an excerpt from a FLW article where a pro actually uses frogs: 

_"Grass also absorbs heat from the sun. Frequently, redfish hide near the bottom in thick grass, waiting for crabs, shrimp or other tidbits to flow past them. With dangling treble hooks, most hard baits snag easily, although a good angler can time the descent to allow a bait to barely tickle grass tips. To sink deeper into grass, shift to soft plastics rigged Texas-style.

“We’ve had success with Stanley Ribbit Frogs,” said Anthony Randazzo, FLW Redfish Series pro angler and guide with Paradise Plus Guide Service in Venice, La. “We weight the hook to get the lure to sink slowly beneath the surface. It has incredible tail action; both legs kick up a storm, and it puts off Stanley Ribbit Frogvibration when it moves. When it stops, it just sits there as beautiful as can be.”

Anglers can also use unweighted Texas-rigged soft plastics for tempting tailing fish feeding upon crabs, shrimp or other prey around grass. Slow sinkers, they stay on the surface when retrieved swiftly. With hooks inserted into plastic, they run through most vegetation. When anglers spot redfish, they throw in front of them. A few feet in front of the fish, stop the retrieve to allow these baits to suspend or slowly sink."_

The rest of the article can be read here https://www.flwoutdoors.com/article.cfm?id=145196 and if ya do catch a red on a frog be sure to send pictures!! Im pretty sure there will be a few free bags in it for ya


----------



## Zum

Received a parcel in the mail today.
The young fella went flying down the hall with a package of something 

Thanks again.


----------



## Jim

Zum said:


> Received a parcel in the mail today.
> The young fella went flying down the hall with a package of something
> 
> Thanks again.




:beer:


----------



## bassboy1

Got my crank last week. That thing is purdy! I think I will be afraid to throw it around cover, or anywhere besides 300 feet of open water where it can't get snagged. :shock: :shock:  

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Specknreds

BassAddict said:


> Specknreds said:
> 
> 
> 
> HHHMMMM I wonder what would happen to one of "JD Baits" frogs if I tossed in front of a tailing redfish???? :-k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having reds hit on soft plastics isn't unheard of, here is an excerpt from a FLW article where a pro actually uses frogs:
> 
> _"Grass also absorbs heat from the sun. Frequently, redfish hide near the bottom in thick grass, waiting for crabs, shrimp or other tidbits to flow past them. With dangling treble hooks, most hard baits snag easily, although a good angler can time the descent to allow a bait to barely tickle grass tips. To sink deeper into grass, shift to soft plastics rigged Texas-style.
> 
> “We’ve had success with Stanley Ribbit Frogs,” said Anthony Randazzo, FLW Redfish Series pro angler and guide with Paradise Plus Guide Service in Venice, La. “We weight the hook to get the lure to sink slowly beneath the surface. It has incredible tail action; both legs kick up a storm, and it puts off Stanley Ribbit Frogvibration when it moves. When it stops, it just sits there as beautiful as can be.”
> 
> Anglers can also use unweighted Texas-rigged soft plastics for tempting tailing fish feeding upon crabs, shrimp or other prey around grass. Slow sinkers, they stay on the surface when retrieved swiftly. With hooks inserted into plastic, they run through most vegetation. When anglers spot redfish, they throw in front of them. A few feet in front of the fish, stop the retrieve to allow these baits to suspend or slowly sink."_
> 
> The rest of the article can be read here https://www.flwoutdoors.com/article.cfm?id=145196 and if ya do catch a red on a frog be sure to send pictures!! Im pretty sure there will be a few free bags in it for ya
Click to expand...


Thanks, They are already in my tackle bag. Now I need a day off and these cold fronts to let up.


----------



## Bubba

Just got my package in the mail, Thanks Jim! These things look sweet, Can't wait to use them! :beer:


----------



## ejones1961

Received my package also 3" Yamamoto senkos. 
Thanks alot.


----------



## Jim

UPDATE! :shock: 

If you live in Boonville Indiana and Fargo North Dakota I found your packages under my couch today...Don't ask, I don't know how this happened. These will go out Monday!

I still have 4 more packages to go out too. I keep on forgetting to get bigger mailing envelopes. I will get them out this week.


----------



## FishingBuds

Jim said:


> UPDATE! :shock:
> 
> If you live in Boonville Indiana and _*Fargo*_ North Dakota I found your packages under my couch today...Don't ask, I don't know how this happened. These will go out Monday!
> 
> I still have 4 more packages to go out too. I keep on forgetting to get bigger mailing envelopes. I will get them out this week.




Fargo, wasn't that a movie :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## FishingBuds

Captain Ahab said:


>



:lol: YES, funny movie


----------



## FishingBuds

Got it Jim! awsome thank ya


----------



## natetrack

Jim, got my package a couple days ago. Thanks a lot.

And yes guys, Fargo is a movie. And yes, a lot of people up here talk like that. Mostly in rural areas, but some in Fargo do as well. Pretty funny when you actually live here and can hear the accent.


----------

